# The Ballad of Arena Calsonic



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

One day to go with the big lick classes starting Thursday night. Hope the USDA quits twiddling their thumbs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcRfl5VMFf0


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

Though big lick is horrible, I can't get past the tune is Back Home in Derry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

